# Otoscopes and Ophtalmoscopes



## Canoeman (Feb 15, 2008)

I really don't want to get into a discussion about a particular scope of practice -- but are any services carrying otoscpopes and ophtalmosopes on their rigs?

Canoeman


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 15, 2008)

i have never seen one on an ambulance. nor have i ever found myself in need of one.


----------



## Flight-LP (Feb 15, 2008)

No need for one on a primary response ambulance..............If operating in a remote environment, say offshore, then yes i can see one being utilized, but for 911, no.................


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 15, 2008)

Very few medics actually knows how to use them and knows what they are looking for, then we will discuss the values... 

R/r 911


----------



## russ899 (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree with the posts above,  in all my years on ambulances and responce vehicles, there is no need to have otoscpopes and ophtalmosopes on any EMS vehicle.

However in a remote clinical / field environment there is a need and can be used well to assist in further diagnosis of minor ailments and injuries, not EMS related.

One needs to be trained correctly in their use.

It also goes to say that seeing something, helps nothing if one is not qualified to treat and perscribe the required meds.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 1, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Very few medics actually knows how to use them and knows what they are looking for, then we will discuss the values...
> 
> R/r 911



I have no idea how to use them.


----------

